# dmraid mirror will not activate partitions

## Komisar

I have a mirror array on a jmicron controller with 1 partition formated as NTFS.   I can see the drive in Windows Vista and with Knoppix 6.2.  But in Gentoo and with SystemrescueCD (a gentoo based live CD)  I cannot read the partition.

dmraid -ay -v --debug

DEBUG: not isw at 1000204884992                                  

DEBUG: isw trying hard coded -2115 offset.                       

DEBUG: not isw at 1000203803136

DEBUG: not isw at 1000204884992

DEBUG: isw trying hard coded -2115 offset.

DEBUG: not isw at 1000203803136

DEBUG: not isw at 1000204884992

DEBUG: isw trying hard coded -2115 offset.

DEBUG: not isw at 1000203803136

DEBUG: not isw at 250059348992

DEBUG: Found isw 10 gafr signature.

DEBUG: isw 10 sector offset calculated at 2115.

DEBUG: not isw at 250058267136

DEBUG: isw trying hard coded -2115 offset.

DEBUG: not isw at 250058267136

DEBUG: _find_set: searching jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: not found jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: searching jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: not found jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: searching jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: found jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: searching jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: _find_set: found jmicron_GRAID

DEBUG: checking jmicron device "/dev/sdc"

DEBUG: checking jmicron device "/dev/sdd"

DEBUG: set status of set "jmicron_GRAID           " to 16

RAID set "jmicron_GRAID           " was activated

INFO: Activating mirror raid set "jmicron_GRAID           "

DEBUG: _find_set: searching jmicron_GRAID           1

DEBUG: _find_set: not found jmicron_GRAID           1

RAID set "jmicron_GRAID           1" was not activated

DEBUG: freeing devices of RAID set "jmicron_GRAID           "

DEBUG: freeing device "jmicron_GRAID           ", path "/dev/sdc"

DEBUG: freeing device "jmicron_GRAID           ", path "/dev/sdd"

DEBUG: freeing devices of RAID set "jmicron_GRAID           1"

DEBUG: freeing device "jmicron_GRAID           1", path "/dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID

#ls -la /dev/mapper/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     120 Jan 13 16:22 .

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root   14500 Jan 13 16:22 ..

crw-rw----  1 root root  10, 58 Jan 11 14:43 control

brw-------  1 root root 254,  0 Jan 13 16:22 jmicron_GRAID           ?

brw-rw----  1 root disk 254,  0 Jan 13 16:22 jmicron_GRAID____________

brw-rw----  1 root disk 254,  1 Jan 11 14:47 truecrypt1

#dmesg

device-mapper: ioctl: device doesn't appear to be in the dev hash table.

device-mapper: ioctl: device doesn't appear to be in the dev hash table.

device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: Invalid argument count

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: ioctl: device doesn't appear to be in the dev hash table.

I can read / manipulate the partition table with #cfdisk /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID____________

but there is no way to mount the partition with ntfs-3g.  I have searched the forums dmraid mailing lists kernel dev list and nothing works.  What am I missing here?

Phill

----------

